# Rechner oder Cloud?



## rasoul_1989 (17 März 2017)

Hallo meine Kollegen /Kolleginnen,

Eine Frage: im Bereich Gebäudeautomation

Ich möchte die Cloud und Rechner im Bereich Gebäudeleittechnik vergleichen:Wer hat von euch die Erfahrung in diesem Bereich
jemand kann sagen, welche hat welche Vorteile und Nachteile im Praxis

Ich danke im Voraus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 März 2017)

rasoul_1989 schrieb:


> Hallo meine Kollegen /Kolleginnen,
> 
> Eine Frage: im Bereich Gebäudeautomation
> 
> ...



Wie definierst Du "Cloud"? und "Rechner"?

https://www.google.de/webhp?sourcei...&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=cloud+vorteile+nachteile&*


----------



## ohm200x (17 März 2017)

Welchen Bereich der Gebäudeautomation meinst du?

Einfamilienhaus, dörfliches Rathaus / Zweckbau, 5-Sterne Hotel / Resort, Bürotempel in einer Großstadt, Produktionshalle?

Gruß ohm200x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (17 März 2017)

rasoul_1989 schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Cloud und Rechner im Bereich Gebäudeleittechnik vergleichen


Cloud ist nur der Rechner eines anderen.

Welche Rechner meinst Du?
Welche Dienste einer GLT willst du mit einer Cloudlösung vergleichen?


----------



## rasoul_1989 (18 März 2017)

Heutzutage sind die Hardwarekomponenten wie Regler, Sensoren und Aktroren als auch die Softwarekomponente vor Ort installiert. Die Softwareinstallation und Speicherung den Daten braucht geeigneten Speichermedium. Die passende Server mus gekauft und installiert werden. Dann hat folgende Ergebnisse: Hohe Personal und Wartungkosten. Angesichts diesen Grunden möchte ich wissen, Ob jemand  die internetbasierte Systemlösungen (Das Cloud Computing) im Bereich Gebäude benutzt?falls ja, welche probleme oder welche neue Möglichkeiten im Praxis bekommt. Ich meine große Gebäude wie ein Messe,


----------



## GLT (18 März 2017)

Warum sollte man ohne Not seine Daten ins Internet blasen?
Auf Server ablegen, wo ich nicht mehr Herr der Lage bin?
Auch Cloudlösungen kosten Geld u. man wäre hilflos ausgeliefert im Fall der Fälle - ne, Cloud spart gar nichts, erhöht die Problematik u. bietet Sicherheitsrisiken.

Wer eine grössere Gebäudeautomation betreibt, den jucken die paar Nuscherl für den Server wirklich nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (19 März 2017)

rasoul_1989 schrieb:


> Heutzutage sind die Hardwarekomponenten wie Regler, Sensoren und Aktroren als auch die Softwarekomponente vor Ort installiert. Die Softwareinstallation und Speicherung den Daten braucht geeigneten Speichermedium. Die passende Server mus gekauft und installiert werden. Dann hat folgende Ergebnisse: Hohe Personal und Wartungkosten. Angesichts diesen Grunden möchte ich wissen, Ob jemand  die internetbasierte Systemlösungen (Das Cloud Computing) im Bereich Gebäude benutzt?falls ja, welche probleme oder welche neue Möglichkeiten im Praxis bekommt. Ich meine große Gebäude wie ein Messe,



Kein verantwortungsvoller Planer wird die Steuerung (das was du Softwarekomponente nennst) in die Cloud verlagern.
Im Zuge von I4.0 oder IoT werden einzelne Module wie z.B. Condition Monitoring oder Predictive Maintenance in die Cloud ausgelagert.
Das Thema Steuerung in der Cloud ist im Prinzip tot bzw. war noch nie am Leben

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mirasoft (30 Mai 2017)

Hallo rasoul_1989,

wenn du dich für Cloud Lösungen für die Gebäudeautomatisierung interessierst, kann ich dir empfehlen AnyViz anzusehen. Damit kannst du mit deinen mobilen Endgeräten dein Gebäude bedienen, beobachten und überwachen. Zudem kannst du auch Daten aufzeichnen und auswerten. AnyViz kannst du kostenlos ausprobieren. 

Du brauchst dafür eine von AnyViz unterstütze SPS. Ich habe daheim einen Raspberry PI und einen WAGO PFC100 genutzt. Wenn du magst, kann ich dir mal einen Screenshot von meiner Gebäude-Visu schicken.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## dast (7 Juni 2017)

mirasoft schrieb:


> Wenn du magst, kann ich dir mal einen Screenshot von meiner Gebäude-Visu schicken.



Würd mich auch interessieren!

Wird die WAGO 750-881/880 auch unterstützt?


----------



## mirasoft (7 Juni 2017)

Hallo dast,

leider werden nur Steuerungen mit CODESYS V3 oder TwinCAT unterstützt. Bis ich meine SPS aufrüste, habe ich mir einen Raspberry PI mit CODESYS V3 daneben gestellt.

Meine Visu wirkt etwas unaufgeräumt, aber ich habe nun mal gerne alles im Blick. Anbei mal zwei Screenshots aus dem Browser heraus





Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Stefan101975 (26 Juli 2017)

Ich würde meine Daten auch nicht freiwillig im Netz auslagern wenn es nicht sein muss. Die günstigste Lösung im Bereich der Anschaffung und Folgekosten wäre ein einfacher Raspberry Pi mit entsprechender Software.


----------



## GLT (26 Juli 2017)

Professioneller Betrieb u. RaspPi?

Privat ok, aber für betrieblichen Einsatz sollte man GiG nicht übertreiben.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (26 Juli 2017)

Wie halt alle meinen, dass die Cloud "irgendwo" in diesem "Internet" und für alle sichtbar ist :-D

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass kein Mittelständler den Sicherheitsgrad einer Cloud in einem gesicherten Rechenzentrum übertreffen könnte.
Zum Thema "nicht mehr Herr der Lage sein" - es baut ja auch nicht jeder seine eigenen Anlagen, da gebe ich die Verantwortung doch auch in andere Hände...


----------



## mnuesser (27 Juli 2017)

Ein Kunde sagt immer zu mir: "In der Cloud da wird geklaut!"


----------

